# underground crust links



## livesworthliving (Nov 15, 2011)

this is a tool i have been using lately to lisyen to awesome crust d beat grind bands from all over the planet. the web site is 7inchcrust.com its a blog and you can find links to a shit load of other blogs and download whole albums tons of rare out of press vinyls. the best part is most of the albums chave a review and album artwork so you can read and see what s up with the band before you download unlike before when i was using soulseek i was just downloading random bands at times in hopes of finding some sick new music. i advise anyone who is into crust or grind music to check this out.


----------



## zephyr23 (Nov 15, 2011)

i dont think that the link this website didnt work 7inchcrust.com


----------



## livesworthliving (Nov 15, 2011)

zephyr23 said:


> i dont think that the link this website didnt work 7inchcrust.com


try this 
http://7inchcrust.blogspot.com/


----------



## livesworthliving (Nov 15, 2011)

some other favorits of mine that you can find the link to from 7inchcrusy is crustcracker mangel crusties and dis or die i honestly have not even checked out all the links but in time


----------

